# 2 Deer Down During This Year's Rut



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

This year during our annual rut vacation we managed to get 2 deer down. This is a time we look forward to every year not only for the great hunting but for the great memories we make. This was the first buck my Uncle has shot with a bow in probably 5 years, you won't believe what he was doing when it showed up! Any of you had that happen to you before? Finally, after getting blanked last year I was thrilled to get this doe on the ground. Just wish the camera didn't mess up on the focus! Also, I was curious on your guy's thoughts on shooting does during the rut? Hope you like the video!
[YOUTUBE]NNlDzIZOJYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Nice video!! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

beetlebailey said:


> Nice video!! Keep em coming!!!


Thanks Beetle! We are certainly hoping to get at least one more this year.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool video!! Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

canoe carp killer said:


> Cool video!! Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thank you!


----------

